# Dehydrating ham didn't turn out so great



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

I dehydrated some of the ham I had gotten from zaycons. Last weekend I used some in red beans for red beans and rice. Even after being pressure cooked it was still a little on the tough side. From now on I think I will stick to canning it. Anybody successfully dried ham? Dh thinks it tastes like bacon jerky


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Bet my DH would love bacon jerky! But it hadn't occurred to me to dehydrate ham. I love canning it, great to do with left over big hams. I throw it in soups, fry it up to put in an omelet.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Could maybe toss it in a pot of homemade baked beans or some other crock pot dish.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I canned ham last year and was very disappointed in it. It lost the smoke flavor. It tastes like salty pork. So I am using it in Saurkraut and pork, and it is good. Don't expect it to taste like ham.


----------



## CathyGo (Apr 26, 2013)

backtocolo said:


> Dh thinks it tastes like bacon jerky


That's what I like about it. I still dehydrate ham but I don't expect it to taste like ham. I eat it as a snack.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I would expect it to be too salty. Ham is already too salty (not that I won't eat it!) and drying concentrates whatever spices and salt is on the meat.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bacon...jerky... YUM!

I shall have to try a bit!


----------

